# What is with some people?



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

So, our band is minus 2 members all of a sudden.

We were rehearsing weekly, had some gigs going, but after our last big gig in September, the lead guitarist and singer dropped off the face of the earth.

We took some downtime over XMas, and upon finally tracking down the guitarist, he tells me he's re-joined his old band and the singer's going with him.

I'm fine with them going back to their old band, but we've been waiting for months to hear from either of them. They've been rehearsing weekly with the other band while telling us they were too busy to play.

It would have been nice to know they were moving on, so we can figure out what we're going to do with what's left of the band.

I've been playing bass but I'd like to go back to guitar. Enough of us sing to cover the vocals. The other guitarist is way better at lead than I am.

Any bassists out there want to sit in? We rehearse in Hamilton....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> So, our band is minus 2 members all of a sudden.
> 
> We were rehearsing weekly, had some gigs going, but after our last big gig in September, the lead guitarist and singer dropped off the face of the earth.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty shabby way to part company Buck. Just not the way to do things at all. So you have guitar (you) and drums and you need, bass and guitar or keys, plus vocals?


Good luck man. There's got to be some guys from the Hammertown area that want to play.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Same kind of thing happened to me... 

I was writing music with a keyboard player and we were recruiting others to join our project and we had high hopes.

Then he was impossible to get a hold of... called me up a couple months later.... he came picked up the rest of his gear and moved away. It was random, we had a good thing going.

now I am flying solo again.

Good luck man.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

pretty much sums up the story of my life there-
i have a bass, but only know my own tunes- i can learn,
but like paul-
How much rehearsing, what material, how much $$$$?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol yes thats funny on a couple levels.

you are unlike the others, but you are ok.
:smile:


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> That's a pretty shabby way to part company Buck. Just not the way to do things at all. So you have guitar (you) and drums and you need, bass and guitar or keys, plus vocals?
> 
> 
> Good luck man. There's got to be some guys from the Hammertown area that want to play.


We have:

Guitar or Bass / Vocals - me
I sing our Tragically Hip tunes and blues stuff

2nd Guitar/ Some Lead Guitar /Vocals 
( BTO / Allman Bros. tunes )

Drums/Vocals 
(Country stuff)

and we have been working with a female singer lately.

Ideally, we'd like to add a bassist and lead guitarist.

We were doing a regular gig at Hooters (!) , as well as some bars and parties in this area. Rehearsal is once a week at Soundcheck in Hamilton.

We're mostly in it for beer&gas money, don't plan on quitting yer day job.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

When do you rehearse, i'm in the falls but i travel to hamilton alot.

if your interested send me a list of tunes



buckaroobanzai said:


> We have:
> 
> Guitar or Bass / Vocals - me
> I sing our Tragically Hip tunes and blues stuff
> ...


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*"Dissapeared Off The Face Of The Earth" !?*

Sorry to hear this. It's not uncommon.

We owe it to each other to communicate openly and honestly.
It's a matter of respect.

I've been in the music biz a long time, and there are some very good players that I won't work with because they lack communication skills.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Steeler said:


> Sorry to hear this. It's not uncommon.
> 
> We owe it to each other to communicate openly and honestly.
> It's a matter of respect.
> ...



Very true.

The band's getting together tomorrow to hash out who's going to assume what roles. I've had some interest from some forum members ( thank you!) and we'll be issuing invites shortly. We have the core of a good band, I think we'll come out of this ok.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i always look on the positive side when a player leaves.

it means they are not into the band, and are therefore giving me an excellent opportunity to find someone more committed and, more than likely, a better player and human being.

-dh


----------

